# What quality is this



## WeedDeliveryMan (Dec 19, 2017)

So i picked up some bud and i was wondering what your guys opinion is on it, what quality would you say it is?

Cheers


----------



## WeedDeliveryMan (Dec 19, 2017)

this is the weed


----------



## MzanziMarijuana (Dec 19, 2017)

How much you pay?


----------



## MzanziMarijuana (Dec 19, 2017)

The person who trimmed it, could've done a bit of a better job, but to be honest, some of the ugliest brown shit ass weed I've bought and smoked has been some potent shit, so smoke some and judge for yourself, but if it looks shit, don't break the bank trying to buy it.


----------



## WeedDeliveryMan (Dec 19, 2017)

i payed $150 but it smells pretty potent, will keep updated on how it smokes.


----------



## MzanziMarijuana (Dec 19, 2017)

WeedDeliveryMan said:


> i payed $150 but it smells pretty potent, will keep updated on how it smokes.


Please do!


----------



## MzanziMarijuana (Dec 19, 2017)

What's nice is that a bag like the one pictured below, only costs me 30$ where I live.


----------



## furnz (Dec 19, 2017)

WeedDeliveryMan said:


> this is the weed


looks like a 1/4 of outdoor. I'd sell bud that quality for 40$ if it was a 1/4.


----------



## NICK72690 (Dec 19, 2017)

mzanz whats that weigh


----------



## MzanziMarijuana (Dec 19, 2017)

Just over 10grams


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 20, 2017)

Bought some shitty lookin weed on the beach in the Bahamas back in the 90's. Smoked it and it was actually pretty damn good. It had some healthy seeds in it so I brought seeds home and grew one out. Shit had lovely pink hairs all over and was fire. It was just crudely handled by the Bahamians.


----------



## WeedDeliveryMan (Dec 20, 2017)

It turned out To be 18 grams, it may be brown but it's really potent, smokes well, got me high asf


----------



## HolyHerb (Dec 22, 2017)

Sorry but from the looks its not looking good.
Stuff like this Jack goes for $180-200 oz all day over here


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 22, 2017)

Stop smoking mold, guys.


----------

